

Aardvark launches Social Search on the Web - abraham
http://blog.vark.com/?p=229

======
pie
So they've created a Web front-end for the existing Q+A service? I seem to
remember this already existing, but I could be mistaken. Perhaps this is more
of a marketing move.

